# London Pet Show



## Steverags

Well what a day we had at the London Pet show, it was a bit manic at times we couldn't move for the amount of people around the penn wanting too stroke or cuddle with our boys, I know Missye87 enjoyed a good cuddle, the boys took it all in their stride, laying together out on the table or Jack seemed too enjoy it on top of his penn, they were not phased at all by everyone stroking them or picking them up for a cuddle, Jack was even taken up for 2 grooming exhibitions and just stood there while being groomed, the groomer was amazed at how chilled he was, the day was a great success, if anyone came over but couldn't say hi, I am sorry, was a bit busy, but hope you got too stroke the cats.

Here's a few pics I took.

The TRCS stand with the 2 boys









Christine behind the table looking after Jack









Meeting and greeting the public









The grooming exhibition









Chilled on top of the penn









A top show winning mouse









And one of the owls in the Birds of prey









A crowded World of cats


----------



## EmmaL

Looked good  Did you see the rabbit jumping? I was invited to take my jumping bun but it was a bit far for him to travel!


----------



## ChinaBlue

Well done to you and Christine and the rest of the guys who helped.

Special mention in dispatches for Jack and Hobnob!! xx


----------



## Steverags

EmmaL said:


> Looked good  Did you see the rabbit jumping? I was invited to take my jumping bun but it was a bit far for him to travel!


Didn't get the chance too see a lot of the pet show, was way too busy on the Raggy stand.


----------



## tjk

they look so chilled out ! i love jack :001_wub: im glad you guys had such a good day


----------



## Steverags

tjk said:


> they look so chilled out ! i love jack :001_wub: im glad you guys had such a good day


Christine sent you some pics of jacks little brothers ans sister


----------



## lymorelynn

Looks like it was an amazing event :thumbup:


----------



## Biawhiska

great pics thanks for sharing


----------

